# just getting started and need some support.



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

hi.

i am very new to this, but not new to ff.  after alot of heart ache and tears we have decided to start the surrogacy journey.  but i am just feeling a little bit overwhelmed by it all and just cant stop crying.  things are progessing nicely as we have our surrogate and hoping for et in april. but i am terrified again at the emotions that go with this,as this time i have no control over anything - which is prob a good thing.



any support would be great.

thanks. xx


----------



## HEC (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi there

Great to hear that you have a surrogate and that it's not long until your et, although I know it will seem ages. I know what you mean about no control but I'm sure the final outcome will be worth all the emotional roller coaster that it seems at present. We've been planning our journey for a year and are now waiting for the IVF to happen next week. We went out to Georgia last week and the sperm is frozen and waiting for our egg donor and surrogate to be in synch and then we'll just hope and pray.... And meanwhile we'll try to focus on other things! All easier said than done of course - which is one reason for the support from FF I think. 

Stay strong and positive! We're rooting for you!
Xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Daisy may good luck where did you find your wonderful surrogate?


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

We have frozen embryos too and are hoping for FET soon.  I feel the lack of control is a good thing as I am not responsible (after several years of being the one who has 'failed').  This is out of my hands...
It is terrifying though, especially if it is your last chance ever (as it is for us).

Best of luck to all of you who are on this journey


----------



## sazzasarah (Jun 29, 2010)

Daisy I just said hi to you on another post, but just wanted to say I hope it all goes well for you with the ET.


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,
  For those that are just starting out on their surrogacy journey, good luck and try to stay strong.  I have had one child carried by a US surrogate mother already and even though I thought I was removed from the picture entirely, my emotions were still very much involved.  Each cycle has been very emotional, and even during our surrogate mother's pregnancy (that was picture perfect) I still remained on edge throughout.  But all those emotions were well worth it when we held our daughter for the first time.  We are trying for a second child to be carried by a Ukrainian surrogate mother right now (currently in the two week waiting period).

DaisyMaisy, the chances you are successful are very high since you are using DE and a surrogate mother.  If it doesn't work the first time, try again!

I wish you the best of luck!  

Napy


----------



## HEC (Mar 26, 2011)

Napy, great to have your encouragement and to hear about your first time success. We are also in our 2 week waiting period, and it's not easy to focus on other things but the sunshine helps. Good luck to you and to everyone!
H


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks, and good luck to you as well!


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi ladies.

Thanks for all the support.  havent been on here for a while...my mum was told that she has cancer in oct and things have got very bad...she has had to go into a care home for respite care.  anyway, surrogacy is ticking along nicely (after a few nightmare moments about payment), but hopefully, we should hear about a donor this week and then sync can start.  i am just very impatient! lol

Hope all is going well with everyone?
xxxxxx


----------



## Arwenrose (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Daisy
I have just joined FF and am hoping to go down the surrogacy path soon i hope! I just wanted to say hello and good luck to you! I know it may seem really sucky and hard sometimes but try and keep your chin up  
Arwen


----------

